# Kanye West want to build his own city



## SG854 (Oct 26, 2022)

Will you be part of his Yeezus Yecosystem?






https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/kanye-west-yecosystem-1234613238/


----------



## Jacobh (Oct 26, 2022)

No


----------



## SaberLilly (Oct 26, 2022)

Jacobh said:


> No


----------



## sombrerosonic (Oct 26, 2022)

No, I feel heavy EoF from this ngl

Oh yea @SaberLilly you messed up your quotes


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 26, 2022)

Jacobh said:


> No


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 26, 2022)

No


----------



## Nothereed (Oct 27, 2022)

No I'd not like to live in a capitalist nightmare where one single brand owns the houses, the stores, the infastructure and the local governing body there. I'll pass, even if tiny.


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Oct 27, 2022)

Is the whole city behind us?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2022)

How about no


----------



## Goetia (Oct 27, 2022)

typical food: fish sticks.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Nov 9, 2022)

What if we kissed at the Kanye West City?​
a joint project beween Kanye West and City


----------



## susbaconhairman (Dec 13, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> No I'd not like to live in a capitalist nightmare where one single brand owns the houses, the stores, the infastructure and the local governing body there. I'll pass, even if tiny.


Basically what's already happening


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 13, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> How about no


Now hold up past me, this might be interesting to watch


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 13, 2022)

susbaconhairman said:


> Basically what's already happening



You're right, but they can't see it.


----------



## Tomato123 (Dec 13, 2022)

Wait what.... why... uhhhh...? Clearly he must be on another level of intellect because I have no idea how he planned on doing that.

Or he's just an idiot.

He's probably just an idiot.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 13, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Or he's just an idiot.
> 
> He's probably just an idiot.


This.

Nobody with their mind right would want to live in his MAGA wonderland. It would be an absolute shithole. Like 90% of the South.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 13, 2022)

Jayro said:


> This.
> 
> Nobody with their mind right would want to live in his MAGA wonderland. It would be an absolute shithole. Like 90% of the South.


I believe anyone living in a heaving leaning in a political point is a hellhole, Texas and California come to mind


----------



## djnate27 (Dec 13, 2022)

It already exists. It's called 'Crazy Town'!


----------



## susbaconhairman (Dec 13, 2022)

djnate27 said:


> It already exists. It's called 'Crazy Town'!


No you fuckhead, it's california lmao


----------



## HellGhast (Dec 14, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Wait what.... why... uhhhh...? Clearly he must be on another level of intellect because I have no idea how he planned on doing that.
> 
> Or he's just an idiot.
> 
> He's probably just an idiot.


Not an idiot but a 'Jackass' just like how Obama described him.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 14, 2022)

Jayro said:


> This.
> 
> Nobody with their mind right would want to live in his MAGA wonderland. It would be an absolute shithole. Like 90% of the South.


MAGA Wonderland sounds like a theme park


----------



## Jayro (Dec 14, 2022)

SG854 said:


> MAGA Wonderland sounds like a theme park


It's quite the circus, run by clowns.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 14, 2022)

Jayro said:


> It's quite the circus, run by clowns.


WAIT THE CIRCUS IS IN TOWN???!?!!??! I NEED TO GO!!!!! PEANUTS AND COTTEN CANDY WITH HOTDOGS!!!! AND CLOWNS


----------

